

Ask HN: Hobbies for RSI sufferers that don't use hands much? - laoanalao

Due to some RSI problems, I need to limit my hand usage for a while. All of my current hobbies heavily involve hands, though: anything on the computer, writing, most musical instruments...<p>Any suggestions? I&#x27;m especially looking for creative hobbies, something where I can create things.
======
thret
It isn't that creative, but live poker can be played without moving your
hands. I know a gentleman who plays every day without working fingers
(although I've never bothered to ask why).

------
steanne
hackysack? theremin?

